# Christmas party brisket



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice job, looks perfect!


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

fattrout said:


> View attachment 2673450


Looks darn good!! If you don't mind, would you post up some specifics! Temps, times... I'm working and trying to improve my brisket!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

@sotxks, i started my pellet smoker at 180 for two hours, then bumped it to 250 for the next 12 hrs till it reached an internal temp of 203.


----------



## deltafishing (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks really good. Thanks for sharing and now I'm hungry


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Nice smoke ring fattrout!

do u have any pics of them ribs you were gonna cook for this party?


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Man, THAT is the way a brisket should look!

Good job!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Did you smoke it unwrapped from start to finish. The smoke ring looks perfect.


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

nice, i should have my first pellet grill on Monday!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That looks kickass.Let us know if the houses on either side of you ever go up for sale.You put a whooping on that brisket.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

@mas360.....i only foiled it to transport, i let it cook right through the stall!, Thanks yall!


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

@bvpurvis, what kind of grill did you get?


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

fattrout said:


> View attachment 2673450


very nice!!


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

fattrout said:


> @bvpurvis, what kind of grill did you get?


Rec Tec

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Brisket looks great.
Awesome looking grill bvpurvis.


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

i have a Mak; those Rec TECHS are really nice too. Enjoy!


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

fattrout said:


> i have a Mak; those Rec TECHS are really nice too. Enjoy!


Thanks! Really hope my first brisket turns out well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasdawg (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## fattrout (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks yall!


----------

